
Show HN: Pipe File – PGP Backed File Upload Forms - srecio
https://pipefile.com
======
srecio
Relaunching my product Pipefile after some initial feedback.

One of the biggest complaints I received was the friction required for sending
file requests. Now you can register pipefile.com/yourname and share that link
instead. Any files uploaded there will be encrypted with your PGP public
encryption key in the uploader's browser before getting sent to the servers.
You can then download the .gpg files and decrypt them locally using GnuPG,
GPGTools, etc.

